# Travian



## tifoso evorutto (16 Luglio 2013)

Qualcuno di voi gioca a travian?


----------



## Canonista (16 Luglio 2013)

Ci giocavo tipo due o tre anni fa, poi due bas.tardi super evoluti mi mandavano 50 attacchi al giorno e non riuscivo a reggere...così ho mandato tutto a quel paese e abbandonato il gioco 

Tempo dopo mi ero dato ad Haxball, allora appena arrivato in Italia...ma poi non ho più avuto tempo per giocarci


----------



## vota DC (16 Luglio 2013)

Io ho retto, ma quei dementi mi hanno chiuso il server.


----------



## chicagousait (18 Luglio 2013)

Ci giocavo tanto tempo fa. Poi ho iniziato a lavorare e nn potevo occuparmi del gioco come si doveva e abbandonai


----------



## Sheldon92 (19 Luglio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Qualcuno di voi gioca a travian?



Ho iniziato a giocarci 7 anni fa. Per lunghi periodi ne ero quasi dipendente, ahimè; gli ultimi server che ho portato a termine sono stati il 5x e il 3x italiani...al momento sto in fase di disintossicamento


----------

